# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم هواوى سوفت ويير(huawei Software)  أصبح من الممكن الآن تحميل تطبيق VLC على هواتف Huawei مرة أخرى

## mohamed73

أولئك الذين يستخدمون الهواتف الذكية التابعة لشركة Huawei قد يكونوا  لاحظوا أنه لا يمكنهم تحميل تطبيق VLC على هواتفهم الذكية. إذا كنت تتساءل  عن السبب، فهو إختيار فريق VideoLan الذي يشرف على تطوير تطبيق VLC إدراج  هواتف Huawei في القائمة السوداء، ولكن هذا تغير الآن، فقد أصبحت هواتف  Huawei قادرة الآن على تحميل تطبيق VLC مرة أخرى. تسببت أساليب إدارة المهام في الخلفية العدوانية في أن يصبح تطبيق VLC  غير مستقر على أجهزة Huawei، وأدى ذلك إلى سلسلة طويلة من المراجعات  السلبية للتطبيق والتي شعر فريق VideoLan أساسًا أنها غير مبررة لأن الخطأ  كله كان من الهواتف الذكية وليس من التطبيق نفسه. لذلك قرر مطورو التطبيق معاقبة قاعدة المستخدمين بالكامل من خلال حظر  هواتف Huawei الذكية من تحميل تطبيق VLC. هذا القرار أدى على الأقل إلى  التعامل مع مسألة المراجعات السلبية للتطبيق نظرًا لأن المستخدمين لم  يتمكنوا من الوصول إلى التطبيق على هذه الأجهزة في المقام الأول.يبدو أن الأمور عادت إلى طبيعتها الآن حيث تم رفع الحظر على أجهزة  Huawei. يمكن لمستخدمين الهواتف الذكية من شركة Huawei تثبيت VLC على  هواتفهم مرة أخرى. قامت شركة Huawei بإجراء تعديلات مؤخرًا عن طريق إلغاء  وظيفة إدارة التطبيقات النشطة في الخلفية بحيث أصبح يتم تعطيلها الآن بشكل  إفتراضي. وعلى الرغم من ذلك، فلم يعلن فريق VideoLan أنه تم رفع الحظر بشكل  علني حتى الآن. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## moncef106

شكرا لك اخي الكريم

----------

